
JPEG XL: Next-Generation of Image Format for the Internet [video] - undecidabot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYJf7kelYQQ
======
undecidabot
Slides:
[https://www.slideshare.net/cloudinarymarketing/imagecon-2019...](https://www.slideshare.net/cloudinarymarketing/imagecon-2019-jon-
sneyer)

Background: JPEG XL is a combination of Cloudinary's FUIF [1] (successor of
FLIF [2]) and Google's Pik [3].

Committee Draft (Aug 2019):
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.03565](https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.03565)

Technical Details: [https://www.spiedigitallibrary.org/conference-proceedings-
of...](https://www.spiedigitallibrary.org/conference-proceedings-of-
spie/11137/111370K/JPEG-XL-next-generation-image-compression-architecture-and-
coding-tools/10.1117/12.2529237.full)

Features / Goals:

\- high quality compression (> 60% over JPEG-1)

\- royalty-free with open source implementations available from the start

\- versatile: supports alpha transparency, high bit depth (16-bit), lossless
compression, animations

\- progressive decoding / "responsive by design"

\- legacy-friendly: reversible transcoding of JPEGs with 22% size reduction
(demo available [4])

Comparisons:

\- JPEG 2000, JPEG XR: only marginal compression improvements

\- WebP: limited (8-bit, 4:2:0), no progressive decoding

\- BPG/HEIF (HEVC): patent-encumbered (not royalty-free), no progressive
decoding, complex

\- AVIF (AV1): no progressive decoding, complex, slow?

[1]
[https://cloudinary.com/blog/introducing_fuif_responsive_imag...](https://cloudinary.com/blog/introducing_fuif_responsive_images_by_design)

[2] [http://flif.info/](http://flif.info/)

[3] [https://github.com/google/pik](https://github.com/google/pik)

[4] [https://google.github.io/brunsli/](https://google.github.io/brunsli/)

~~~
ksec
From the video I was expecting even higher compression than HEIF, but > 60%
over JPEG-1 seems to be about the same as HEIF.

And what are the downside? Whenever something sounds too good to be true it
often means we are overlooking something.

~~~
JyrkiAlakuijala
There is a Japanese independent (simple) comparison between av1, bpg, WebP and
pik for use in photo compression. Pik won it. JPEG XL is an improved from pik.

[https://qiita.com/fg11894](https://qiita.com/fg11894)

